
OpenBSD 5.2 Release: Nov 1 - rohshall
http://www.openbsd.org/52.html
======
rohshall
It is one of the minor features mentioned in what's new, but support for
'posix_spawn' is very important for users like me who want to use OpenBSD for
software development.

